# Fantastic Manhattan Competition 2016



## Loiloiloi (Jul 1, 2016)

What: Competition featuring all the WCA events not regularly in competitions! Clock, 4 & 5 BLD, MBLD, And feet included!
Who: 50 competitors (Notably: Brandon Lin, Daniel Goodman, Daniel Karnaukh, Rowe Hessler, Patrick Ponce, Livia Kleiner, Mark Boyanowski, and Nicolas Naing)
When: August 20th 2016
Where: Manhattan, New York

Anyone else attending? I'd love to meet up (or just trade) with someone here  Also if you would like to attend and haven't signed up, HURRY! It should be full very soon.


----------

